# Ethernet Host ID (12 Digits)



## garymum4d (Apr 6, 2004)

What is the terminal command to get the Ethernet Host ID (12 Digits). I was told it was 'lmhostid' (minus quotes), but all i get is 'tcsh: lmhostid: Command not found.'


----------



## ksv (Apr 6, 2004)

garymum4d said:
			
		

> What is the terminal command to get the Ethernet Host ID (12 Digits). I was told it was 'lmhostid' (minus quotes), but all i get is 'tcsh: lmhostid: Command not found.'



ifconfig | grep ether


----------



## garymum4d (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks KSV.

works fine


----------

